# Need Suggestion



## Suhi Lawrence

I'm suhi from utah, mom for 2 kids planning to start homeschooling for my kids as they feel very difficult in writing, so need some interesting ideas to improve their hand writing.


----------



## Stephanie Riggs

Probably you can start with practicing writing various lines, circles and whatever parts of actual letters and later practice writing letters and words
Good luck!


----------



## beedub

How old are your kids?


----------



## 95191

As the other asked, age is a factor.

I still like hand written notes, family friends, etc.

What doesn't need computer speak we still hand write from a young age, be it a grocery list or a note to dad in his lunch. Later on as they age, we do various writing but I'll see when you post ages.


----------

